# Best Cruze ever



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mitchell-Race-Xtreme/178316328664


----------



## mitchd123 (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice car!


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

only the shell hahaha


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Also only 2 doors.


----------



## mcwilly14 (Jul 26, 2015)

haha this is a super cruze!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

wonder if the motor is regulated by restrictor plate.. What class is this?


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Says it has a 430 CID chevy in her. Wonder if it's a small block bored to the gills?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

BU54 said:


> Says it has a 430 CID chevy in her. Wonder if it's a small block bored to the gills?


Maybe bored and stroked as well. Are any Nascar engines that size? Could be an engine from one of those guys?


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Aussie said:


> Maybe bored and stroked as well.


Yes I'm sure but most don't like to stroke an engine too much to achive higher RPMs.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

BU54 said:


> Yes I'm sure but most don't like to stroke an engine too much to achive higher RPMs.


The type of race tracks used would be full of twists and turns, so a stroked engine would give plenty of mid range torque.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I bet its a single plane crank


----------

